# The QL, Taming the Dragon in your Lower Back!



## BrotherIron (Apr 13, 2020)

Great info for freeing up and strengthening the QL which can be the source for a lot of people's back pain.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 13, 2020)

that jam @ 6:57 :32 (18):


----------

